# Epischer Trailer zu Cobra Kai Staffel 5 erschienen - Starttermin bekannt gegeben



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epischer Trailer zu Cobra Kai Staffel 5 erschienen - Starttermin bekannt gegeben* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## purzelpaule (10. Mai 2022)

oh jaaa. kanns kaum erwarten. Ich liebte die Filme und die Serie ist echt der Hammer. Kaum eine Serie verehrt alte Charaktere so sehr und fügt neue so gut mit ein. Wirklich klasse


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (10. Mai 2022)

Wirklich unterhaltsam!


----------

